# Original owner early Toledo trike..



## mickeyc (Sep 8, 2018)

Bought this from the original old lady owner today.  See photos.  Sticker (decal?) on both front and rear say "Toledo Super Quality Bike".
Amazing condition.  Front wheel measures 20" dia, rears are 14" dia.  Tried Google...with the rat trap pedals, I'm thinking teens.  Gendron made?  I don't think it needs a thing.  All tires are still good.  I'm not even going to clean it.  Only thing missing is one hub cap.
Any ideas on value would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 8, 2018)

Toledo Metal Wheel history information from tricyclefetish: "American National was formed in 1925 as a holding company for Toledo Metal Wheel, National Wheel and American Wheel.  In 1927, American National acquired Gendron Wheel Company and produced tricycles under the names of American-National, Toledo, Gendron, Pioneer, Skippy, Express, Reliance, Hi-Speed, Hi-Way, Speed King, Blue Streak, Sampson, American, and Streamline.  Each company had their own products and catalogs."

The long spring style saddle, but still having rat trap pedals, puts this Toledo right around the time the company came under the American National umbrella or probably just before. A teens tricycle would have had the same style saddle top only with short springs. It is in a very well preserved condition, especially the seat covering and plating on the spring chassis and other plated parts. She must have stored it away in an area that was fairly dry and not in a damp basement or outdoor storage shed, or barn. If you happen to see the lady again perhaps you could see if she remembers around what year she received the tricycle. Thanks for sharing the photos. You have a very nice collector trike there.

Dave


----------



## Casper (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes, mid to late 20’s ... way cooler than teens stuff!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice trike, anytime you have rat-trap pedals on a trike ..... I like it.
Every parts on this trike have aged perfectly, great patina.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 15, 2018)

My first trike.  Was surprised to find it at flea market.  Lady was selling all of her "stuff".  Said she kept the trike in her living room for years.  Was very sad to sell it.  I didn't ask when she got it, but she said it was hers as a child.  Don't think she got it new though, she wasn't that old, probably in her 80s.  

Mike


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 15, 2018)

I love your trike! Here is my Toledo Tom Boy http://www.fattiretrading.com/toledo.html


----------



## Freddie (Apr 29, 2020)

I like it!!!!!


----------

